# Playstation VR



## tmitch45

Looking to the future and we have promised my son a Playstation VR for Christmas as he's been a really good boy and had lots of good achievements in his sports. He has been desperate for playstation VR since day one but I'm not if its all that good? Can anyone who has used or got one let me know what you think? Is it really that good, we play a lot of racing games? is it a pain to set-up?, Are there good game out for it are there any due to be released soon??


----------



## shycho

I've only played one for half a day but I think it has it's place. 

I played a star wars x-wing game which after about 10 minutes of looping through space made me feel a bit travel sick. 

Batman was a good game where you basically just look around and click on the controllers when prompted, reminded me of Broken Sword from back in the day, but with the added coolness of being able to look around everywhere.

Final game I got to play was a cheapo game from the PS store where the person wearing the VR unit has to disarm a bomb, and only a 2nd player watching the TV can see the instructions, so you have to communicate together to succeed. 

Can't talk for how easy it is to setup, but for me it was just a case of sitting in the middle of a room and adjusting the camera placed on top of the TV to make sure I was in the centre of the screen.


----------



## Brian1612

I am getting this in the near future purely for Gran Turismo and Ace Combat.


----------



## LeadFarmer

We haven't got one, but my son is desperate for one. From what Ive read they are very good, but with limited compatible games, a few folk getting motion sickness, and the multiple wires to the console can be annoying.

But most folk say that is soon ignored once you are wearing the headset and enjoying the experience. By all accounts the latest Resident Evil game is very good with VR. We will be getting one for Xmas, though with my luck a VR2 will be released as soon as I buy it!!


----------



## tmitch45

LeadFarmer said:


> We haven't got one, but my son is desperate for one. From what Ive read they are very good, but with limited compatible games, a few folk getting motion sickness, and the multiple wires to the console can be annoying.
> 
> But most folk say that is soon ignored once you are wearing the headset and enjoying the experience. By all accounts the latest Resident Evil game is very good with VR. We will be getting one for Xmas, though with my luck a VR2 will be released as soon as I buy it!!


I know what you mean mate! I like the WE will be getting it I use that trick as well, "Its not for me its for our son (honest)". I'm looking forwards to the racing games but I'm a little worried about the motion sickness as we all suffer badly with it in our family. I wish I could go somewhere and try one out first!


----------



## OrangeManDan

tmitch45 said:


> I know what you mean mate! I like the WE will be getting it I use that trick as well, "Its not for me its for our son (honest)". I'm looking forwards to the racing games but I'm a little worried about the motion sickness as we all suffer badly with it in our family. I wish I could go somewhere and try one out first!


Pop into a Game shop or a shopping mall of sorts they seem to be offering turns on VR machines.


----------



## Starbuck88

I had a good evening on one round a friends a few weeks back. I thought I was batman by the time I'd finished, it's incredible.

If I could, I'd buy one.


----------



## Liam_89

First off I'm an Xbox guy so don't judge by my feelings,
One of my mates had the VR at launch I went round and had a go and I was instantly sick and dizzy, kind of motion sickness,
Driveclub VR was the absolute worst, my eyes were pulling out of my head when I took the headset off after 10 mins, didn't know where I was,
Felt terrible for hours after that,
He agreed the same but not to my extent,
In the end after a few weeks he returned it to amazon for a full refund,
Don't get me wrong they're the future for sure but ther just isn't all that many dedicated games for it just yet, they're all VR Experiences,
Considering it's been almost a year since it's release, things and games haven't really moved on from what they were at launch,
I know comparing a google cardboard for a tenner isn't the best thing to be saying but maybe try one of them first before laying out £350 to see if your lad can get on with it,
In the end VR on psvr and VR on google cardboard is basically the same aspect but the resolution and quality is far more superior,
I found the google cardboard to give me sickness after 5 mins and thought the psvr would be different but it really isn't,
Just something to try before splashing out,
If you suffer from motion sickness then this deffo isn't for you, as I found out myself,
My input anyway.


----------



## LeadFarmer

Tesco online have a few deals on Sony VR.


----------



## tmitch45

Liam_89 said:


> First off I'm an Xbox guy so don't judge by my feelings,
> One of my mates had the VR at launch I went round and had a go and I was instantly sick and dizzy, kind of motion sickness,
> Driveclub VR was the absolute worst, my eyes were pulling out of my head when I took the headset off after 10 mins, didn't know where I was,
> Felt terrible for hours after that,
> He agreed the same but not to my extent,
> In the end after a few weeks he returned it to amazon for a full refund,
> Don't get me wrong they're the future for sure but ther just isn't all that many dedicated games for it just yet, they're all VR Experiences,
> Considering it's been almost a year since it's release, things and games haven't really moved on from what they were at launch,
> I know comparing a google cardboard for a tenner isn't the best thing to be saying but maybe try one of them first before laying out £350 to see if your lad can get on with it,
> In the end VR on psvr and VR on google cardboard is basically the same aspect but the resolution and quality is far more superior,
> I found the google cardboard to give me sickness after 5 mins and thought the psvr would be different but it really isn't,
> Just something to try before splashing out,
> If you suffer from motion sickness then this deffo isn't for you, as I found out myself,
> My input anyway.


Cheers for your honest input. I suffer badly with car sickness unless im driving or sat up front so this is definitely a concern for me.


----------



## HITMANVW

Tried VR yesterday at the PS stall set up at the Champions League festival. Tried the Headmaster game which is simply heading a football at targets with points on them and I also tried a 30 min demo on Farpoint, which is a alien FPS shooter. The football game was pretty decent and even though I wear glasses, didn't notice any hinderance to my VR experience or any discomfort from the headband on my glasses. Farpoint was a cool game but you do need to mentally prepare your legs to stay still. Though I was able to stay rooted to my spot, plenty of people before and after me were stepping back and forth and bumping into the walls around them (there was enough space for the player to take 2 paces all around them before hitting a wall or the docking station with the console and TV screen locked away). The PS Events staff were useless in helping people getting set up and giving advice on how to use the VR equipment. 

I should add I did not feel any motion sickness after playing either of the two games mentioned and I occasionally get car sickness when sitting on the backseats.

I wasn't even thinking about buying VR before yesterday but now I'm keeping my eye out for any good deals, although a PS4 Pro and 4K TV are higher up on my list.

PS. Cannot wait for GT Sport to come out. A lap around the Nurburgring on that in a Golf GTI was brilliant fun.


----------



## Starbuck88

Liam_89 said:


> First off I'm an Xbox guy so don't judge by my feelings,
> One of my mates had the VR at launch I went round and had a go and I was instantly sick and dizzy, kind of motion sickness,
> Driveclub VR was the absolute worst, my eyes were pulling out of my head when I took the headset off after 10 mins, didn't know where I was,
> Felt terrible for hours after that,
> He agreed the same but not to my extent,
> In the end after a few weeks he returned it to amazon for a full refund,
> Don't get me wrong they're the future for sure but ther just isn't all that many dedicated games for it just yet, they're all VR Experiences,
> Considering it's been almost a year since it's release, things and games haven't really moved on from what they were at launch,
> I know comparing a google cardboard for a tenner isn't the best thing to be saying but maybe try one of them first before laying out £350 to see if your lad can get on with it,
> In the end VR on psvr and VR on google cardboard is basically the same aspect but the resolution and quality is far more superior,
> I found the google cardboard to give me sickness after 5 mins and thought the psvr would be different but it really isn't,
> Just something to try before splashing out,
> If you suffer from motion sickness then this deffo isn't for you, as I found out myself,
> My input anyway.


In my previous post where I mentioned I spent an evening in one, I played Drive Club, some other small games and the Batman game all the way through. I was fine.


----------



## LeadFarmer

I bought a VR bundle with Move and Camera the other day, but its going away till Christmas for my lad.

We both went to the EGX gaming exhibition at the NEC yesterday (which was excellent) and both my son and myself had a go on the VR at the Playstation stand, with mixed reactions..

I played Sly Rim and the game looked truly awful, with the graphics looking no better than a Spectrum 48k. Maybe I didn't have my headset on correctly? To move my character forward I had to place a marker on the ground and my character would then kind of teleport to that point, a very un-natural experience, and one that felt cheap.

My son played Grand Turismo and he said the VR was absolutely amazing, he couldn't get over how amazing it was.


----------



## ollienoclue

VR is going to be a serious game changer for the gaming world, make no mistake.

The technology is currently quite pricey but it will improve over time.

Before long you will never play a game on a monitor ever again.


----------



## uggski

A friend got one yesterday and we spent the evening setting it up. Took awhile but pretty straight forward with everything numbered. 

Played a few games which were pretty good. Tried a game called Luge. I couldn't stand up. Every time I hit the side of the road I almost fell over. Didn't feel too bad after but it did give me a very slight sort of motion sickness. He tried it and was ok playing but got violently ill afterwards. He actually burst some blood vessels he was so ill.He was still feeling it this morning.


----------



## LeadFarmer

Playstation VR 2 has been announced. No release dates for UK yet. Supposed to have fixed the bugs in the original.


----------



## LeadFarmer

Had a quick go on th VR we gave our lad for Xmas. Played Rush of Blood and it was great. My lad absolutely loves his VR. Also got him the VR Aim Controller with Farpoint.

Got a few other games we haven't tried yet, including Resident Evil which should be good. Im looking forward to the forthcoming Ace Combat 7 on the VR :thumb:


----------



## F16

This is what VR was made for! Looks fantastic!


----------



## tmitch45

LeadFarmer said:


> Playstation VR 2 has been announced. No release dates for UK yet. Supposed to have fixed the bugs in the original.


What were the bugs? Has it stopped people getting motion sickness or is this par for the course with VR?


----------

